# Help needed now! Question about dip alternates!



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Of course I arrive home tonight, goodies in hand from the show, and (slap the forehead right now) I am out of Coral Rx dip.

What household options do I have? Yes, could go in the quarantine, but it would take a while to get water up to temperature and don't want to be doing this at 2AM. I don't have a any other tank on a separate system.

Dettol? How much?

Don't have Lugols.

First aid iodine?

Any other options?


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Where are you located? Maybe someone in your area can help you out. Im in etobicoke if your close by


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

She is north of Barrie. Unless a moose is holding some dip!

Freshwater dip works almost as well but most vendors at the show pride themselves on keeping clean frag tanks


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, we are having a debate about going commando (aka dipless) and the more beer that is consumed, the more it might happen.

Thanks for the offer on lending some. It's part of the reason I was slapping myself, cause I could have gotten it at the show before I drove back north.

So freshwater......hmm. That's an option too.

Need another beer.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Freshwater ro/di water for 1 minute. It won't harm the corals and if there are critters on the corals you will see them jump off since they are searching for salty water.

2 more beers then do it


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

Crayon said:


> ..........
> 
> Need another beer.


Just make sure you don't dip the corals in beer.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

I think Cheryl is past two beers already by the sounds of it


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

fury165 said:


> I think Cheryl is past two beers already by the sounds of it


Whaaatt...??

You don't want to know what 2 beers sounds like. This is nothing like 2 beers yet! Just wait another hour. Then you will see.

No wait,
You will NEVER see what 2 beers sounds like.
John might.......

And don't even ask me what 3 margaritas looks like.....

Back on track,
Back on track.
Ok, skinny dip it is.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I wouldn't FW dip SPS if that's the case.

-deez


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

another solution would be to pull out a couple gallons of water from your DT and put it in some type of QT tank to hold the corals that you have until you can dip them

Corals can withstand colder temps but it's the heat they can't deal with. So if you didn't have a heater on the tank it wouldn't be the end of the world...just not advised.


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

That's what we kinda did. I'll deal w everything in the morning. They're safe and warm, and I can hit the BA in Barrie before I go to work.

So no ones ever used Dettol for a dip, eh. Lots of info on UK forums about using it. Doesn't quite smell the same as coral RX, though, so wasn't ready to just pour away without some one else's experience.


----------



## CanadaCorals.com (May 12, 2013)

Even if you dip your corals before adding them to your display tank, you risk adding eggs to your system that are not effected by dip.


----------

